# Acer Empowering Technology



## talk2pratham (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I have buy new acer 5920 series laptop which also includes empowering technology in it.

I am unable to enable that,as nothing is happening after pressing the empowering button.

Is there any additinal driver has to be instlled in system?

Please guide me on this.

Thanks in advance.ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it installed do you have the logo on the desktop
http://www.acer.com.ve/products/et/notebooks.htm


----------



## talk2pratham (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

It's not installed on my laptop... and i am unable to find setup for my laptop series..

Is there any sites from which i can download the empowering technology tool for Acer aspire 5920.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.acer.com.ve/support/et2.htm


----------



## joseph hayek (Mar 30, 2008)

were can I send my laptop for service in venezuela


----------

